# PFF Glorified Carpet Cleaner



## kelly1

We have been cleaning floors for forum members since 2006

Mention PFF and receive 20% off any service.


Services: 
Fine Rug Cleaning
Tile and Grout Cleaning
Stone Tile Restoration
VCT ( Strip and Wax )
Wood Refinishing
Upholstery Cleaning
24/7Water Damage Restoration
Janitorial
Foreclosure Cleanup
Move-in/Move-out


----------



## deeptracks

bump for excellent performance and service.....


----------



## dailysaw

worth every penny!! great work. great price.


----------



## Drainage Girl

Accutech Rocks!!!!! Saved my carpet from drowning twice. Once when the shower arm broke and flooded the bedroomand once whenmy5 year old clogged the camode. His vacuum is awesome andremoved all my pet stains.

Makes my carpet like new everytime.Kelvin does an awesome job and his rates are the best. Don't forget about tile cleaning and upholstery cleaning. 

Don't use Stanley Steamer...all you get is hot wet carpet.

Thanks Kelvin


----------



## aerialjc

I have two large rugs and a runner in my living room I would like to get cleaned. But, they are on a hardwood floor. I wanted to get it done but I'm worried about warping the wood. Is it safe to assume the rugs will have to be taken somewhere or can you do it on the wood?


----------



## kelly1

> *aerialjc (1/8/2010)*I have two large rugs and a runner in my living room I would like to get cleaned. But, they are on a hardwood floor. I wanted to get it done but I'm worried about warping the wood. Is it safe to assume the rugs will have to be taken somewhere or can you do it on the wood?


If you crank up the psi on the water pressureto 400,500 or 600 plus I can imagine the floor would get wet and hurt the wood but would be hard to say asI have never used that kind of pressure to clean carpet or rugs. Some companys will run the pressure that high. I like using 100-200 psi for several reasons. Rug or carpets come out just as clean, dries quicker and less chance of any stains re-appearing. I prefercleaning rugs on carpet I can alsoclean them in a large carport area as well if you have one. I also offer pick up and delivery. Hope this helps


----------



## wflgator

Bump for a good guy providing great service.


----------



## SKEETER

I just wanted to thank Kelvin for the outstanding job he did today cleaning my carpet. He was on time, a very nice guy and I would recommend him to anyone. And as far as the price, you won't find anyone who will do it for less. Thanks Kelvin


----------



## volfan

PM sent


----------



## Bamagirl325

Thanks Kelvin!! Great guy for a great price!!


----------



## kahala boy

Kelvin--- Always thought that the carpet in your picture was Murph's carpet.oke


----------



## kelly1

> *kahala boy (2/21/2010)*Kelvin--- Always thought that the carpet in your picture was Murph's carpet.oke


Funny, No thats not Murphs. Murphs looked 100 % better than that one.This customer was nice enuff to let me take the pics.I have actually cleaned that carpet several times since. The worstI have ever seen was over in Grandpointe off Kelton Street in GB. These are relly nice homes. House had never been vacuumed. 2 big dogs and alot of urine. Fortunately it was a good quality carpet.


----------



## kelly1

Give us a call for all your spring cleaning needs: Hourly rates for empty homes or you move the furniture. Most homes run about 125.00 -160.00 for Carpet Cleaning Only.Some of your major carpet cleaningcompany's will charge 2-3 hundred for this service and even more

Carpet Cleaning

Carpet Restoration-for soiled/stained carpetwill be more


----------



## kelly1

Let me know when you call that you are a PFF member soI can give you the forum rates. As always thanks for the business.


----------



## wflgator

<BLOCKQUOTE style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px" dir=ltr>Recently had my semi-annual carpet cleaning done by Accutech and once again - great job!

</BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## ?MEGA

got a guy calling you (jerry- nice guy) needs house done, I told him you'd hook i up. Let me know when you schedule to over there and do job- need to get that VS grinder back to you.


----------



## kelly1

Currently offering forum members 20% off on any service. Give us a call or PM


----------



## kelly1

Currently have openings for next week if anyone needs their floors or upholstery cleaned. 850-529-1335


----------



## kelly1

Take advantage of our 20% off special. Just mention PFF when you call.


----------



## dailysaw

Kelvin, im in need of a large area rug and bathroom tile job cleaned. you have done both before. give me a ring to set it up if you are in my area


----------



## ucf_motorcycle

Hey Kelly do you restore/polish terrazzo floor? Or know someone who does? My whole house has carpet over terrazzo and I am considering pulling out all the carpets but there are holes from the carpet tacks and the terrazo could use some restoring in general let me know.


----------



## kelly1

Yes. You can restore Terrazzo several ways with. The old fashion strip and wax like VCT(vinyl composite tile) or hone / polish with diamond pads or monkey pads which is best.

I see alot of people are pulling up carpet now and finding wood or terrazzo underneath but when it comes to removing carpet from terrazzo it is better to leave it to a professional. Often people knock the tack strips sideways busting up the terrazzo. It can be repaired but matching the terrazzo can be a thing in itself.


----------



## 97bandit

*Great job!!!!*

Just a note to let everyone know what a good job Kelvin did. Came in and made my tile look like new. He will definitely be back to get the rest after I finish some remodeling.

Mead


----------



## Realtor

Kalvin cleaned the carpet and tile in a house for me today! All I can say is WOW! GREAT Job!!!!!!! Thank you!


----------



## m miles

Just wanted to thank you again for the great job you did on the carpet. The wife was very pleased and we'll get with you about the tile cleaning soon. Thanks again.

Mike


----------



## kelly1

Accidents do happen! We can make the clean up easier!


----------



## Bduv

*Awesome Job*

My wife was very skeptical about using some guy from the Fishing Forum to clean our carpet. I had confidence in Kelvin after reading all of the PFF reviews but was still a bit nervous that I would have to live her if the service was bad.

I just wanted to say thanks again Kelvin for exceeding my/our expectations. As picky as she is, she was impressed with the quality of work. She commented that he really takes pride in his work and making sure that the customer is satisfied.

Thanks again! Great work! We won't wait 10 yrs for the next cleaning.

Bryan


----------



## kelly1

Ask about our special combo rates for forum members. carpet and tile cleaning or upholstery and carpet. or all three for an even bettter deal.


----------



## FishingMedic

...


----------



## FishingMedic

needed to have some carpet work done in house I was moving out of. I have been there 8 years and carpets looked like crap when I moved in. Contacted him to see what he could do with them prior to my moving. When he finished, they looked better than when I originally moved in. His reputation is definitely WELL deserved. He will get ANY future business from me or my family...Jimmie:thumbsup:


----------



## kelly1

Thanks FishingMedic


----------



## kelly1

Now accepting visa, master card and discover! Go Payment is an awesome app on the Thunderbolt HTC.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Great service*

These guys are awesome!!!:thumbup:


----------



## kelly1

With the kids returning BTS. Now is the time to have your floors cleaned. Give us a call or send a pm to schedule an appointment.


----------



## Rgtage

Kelvin cleaned our carpets Yesterday. Great service and a great price. Way more than I expected for 18 year old carpet. Awesome job and obviously very pleased.

Thanks Kelvin

Ricky & Diann


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

could you make some bad animal stained berber anywhat better?


----------



## kelly1

As I tell all my clients with pet urine stains etc only one person can guarantee stain removal and he is the man up above. I have several different products for removing pet urine. Apply product. Do a prayer and wait. Several things will happen. The stain will come out, it will lighten, or be permanent. Best time to get stains out is when they occur. Berber no doubt is the toughest carpet (in my opinion) to deal with but at the same time it usually turns out really nice once cleaned. I use hot water extraction for berber but when you follow that up with dry cleaning the results are amazing. I do this for berber that is heavily stained helps prevent stains from reappearing. It cost alil more but compare that to replacing the carpet.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

i just want a little improvement. it is worst carpet ive ever bought. i will rip all out and replace with wood when able, get paid end of month, may get with u


----------



## Bluesbreaker

I had a small area with some pretty bad pet stains. I thought the carpet would need to be replaced. Kelvin made a trip out this morning (Sunday). The carpet is drying right now but so far it looks like he got the stains completely out. He was very proffesional and I enjoyed the friendly conversation while he was here. I recommend him to anyone who needs their carpet cleaned. 

Thanks again Kelvin for coming out on the weekend. It was good to meet you.


----------



## Stargazer2

Kelvin came out and cleaned my 11 year old Carpet today and it looks like new. What a fantastic job and at a great price. I just could not ask for better results. :thumbup:
Thank you once again Kelvin, it was a pleasure meeting you.
Marlene


----------



## Yut fisher

*Honest businessman!*

Kelvin came out to Milton after I called him to clean my tile and "grout." 

We are in a rental and this tile and what I thought was grout has looked pretty grungy since we moved in. 

Kelvin showed up and after about 10 seconds told me that whoever laid the tile did so with concrete....... I felt like an idiot for not noticing this before and apologized for wasting his time.

After he drove all the way to Milton for a job that didn't pan out he took the time to talk with me about our carpet and wood floors. What could be done to make it look better before we move out and the cost/benefit of doing so. 

Most of all he would not let me pay him for his drive and time he spent talking with us. I felt like an idiot for wasting his time. He is an honest business man and we will be using his services in the future. DO NOT hesitate to use Kelvin for any of your carpet/tile/wood floor cleaning needs! He is a great guy.


----------



## CCC

Kelvin is coming to do my carpet Friday, it seems he comes highly reccomended I have no doubt I will be pleased with the results.


----------



## CCC

Kelvin came over Friday and did a GREAT job on my carpets ! Great guy, fair price, and great service, I will be using him again in the future.


----------



## Snagged Line

I just spilled a big ole glass of Iced Tea on the carpet......................Looks like I am in Need.......


----------



## wflgator

Kelvin has been cleaning our carpets and tile for quite some time. He always does a great job and he shows up on time!

Support a local business man and your fellow PFF members!


----------



## kelly1

Give us a call, pm or text us to schedule an appointment for the holidays. We still offer special rates for forum members.


----------



## ?MEGA

i give your number out all the time, hope some of them call.


----------



## kelly1

?MEGA said:


> i give your number out all the time, hope some of them call.


Thanks, Drew


----------



## suthern

Wirelessly posted

Kelvin can't be beat.. Awesome job awesome price..


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Bump for a great bizz.


----------



## cps57

Kelvin came out Fri. did carpet and tile !!!! Great job !!!!!!


----------



## whalerjon

Once again, the PFF comes through with great advice. Kelvin just cleaned all carpet in a house I moved out of and all tile/grout in our new home. Very nice guy with excellent results. Thanks Kelvin! Jon and Karen :thumbup:


----------



## kelly1

If you have a large investment in your carpet or tile. We can help you maintain it with an affordable maintenance plan. Commercial or residential it does not matter. Protect your investment. Give us a call today for details.


----------



## kelly1

*Re-Crete Concrete*

Doing an add-on with any carpet or tile cleaning service. It is a waterless concrete cleaner that penetrates concrete pores, works great on oil stains and is environmentally friendly. (Wish I had this stuff last year when I had to clean up an oil spill at an auto repair shop). 
With any carpet or tile cleaning will run 75-100 (up to 800 sq ft).

Just want your concrete done...... call for an estimate.


----------



## jaxon1023

How much to clean a standard 3 seat micro fiber sofa?


----------



## dailysaw

Bump for these guys, they are the best!


----------



## No Stress

kelly1 said:


> Take advantage of our 20% off special. Just mention PFF when you call.


Offer still stand for forum members? Will be calling you again once I get my carpets stretched.


----------



## kelly1

Yep 20% off our room rates. We offer rates for the budget minded all the way up to the deep clean stuff for trashed out establishments. We do dry cleaning and hotwater extraction using the rotovac 360. Believe it or not we have been doing alot of dry cleaning lately and my clients have been happy with the outcome. Cleaning products are improving, becoming more environmentally friendly compared to a decade ago. Rates very from $25.00 plus per area for dry cleaning to $35.00 plus for truckmounted hotwater extraction. It all depends on soil condition and what you want. Forum members can enjoy these rates less 20%


----------



## oxbeast1210

Are you still doing this?


----------



## wflgator

He is still busy as heck! Coming to clean my carpets this month. He does a great job, give him a call.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Where the number ?
Thank u


----------



## wflgator

850-529-1335


----------



## oxbeast1210

Thank you


----------



## oxbeast1210

PM sent


----------



## pm80

Thanks again for a great job!!


----------



## oxbeast1210

Highly recomended 
did a great job was early and final price was less then quote! Carpet 
Looks new again
Thanks
A lot!


----------



## kelly1

Getting your floors cleaned after the holidays will make your wife happy! happy! happy!. Give us a call.


----------



## wflgator

Happy, Happy, Happy - Do you watch Duck Dynasty too? : )


----------



## kelly1

Yea to Duck Dynasty:thumbup:


----------



## Snagged Line

Bump from another Happy Customer... Thanks Kelvin...


----------



## kelly1

Thanks Snagged Line. Nice meeting you yesterday. Talked to my wife about getting an entertainment center like yours. That was awesome...


----------



## kelly1

We also clean boats, RV's, planes & trains! 

We ran vacuum & solution hoses from the parking lot. Took a while to set up but got the job done. Client had just purchased the boat "used". Nice 4 bedroom cruiser.....


----------



## kelly1

Holidays are fast a approaching. PM or call us to schedule your floor cleaning today. 850-529-1335


----------



## FLbeachbum

Kelvin cleaned my carpets today. Good job, good price and nice guy. Thanks Kelvin.


----------



## kelly1

Get your floors cleaned for the holidays. Call today to schedule and appointment. Special rates apply to forum members 850-529-1335.


----------



## kelly1

Spring is right around the corner. March 20th 2014 to be exact. If your floors need cleaning give us a call. 850-529-1335. We cover Fort Walton to Pensacola and surrounding areas. 
***Special rates for forum members***


----------



## Realtor

Plan on doing a rental for me 11-13 August!


----------



## kelly1

Oriental and Area Rug Cleaning

Accutech is a quality floor care company serving the greater Pensacola area. Now offering oriental and area rug cleaning with FREE PICK UP AND DELIVERY. Minimum Applies. 

***10% off to all forum members***

WHAT IS THE COST?
A visual inspection is needed to determine a price. Usually it’s based on what you want done from just doing a cleaning to more severe problems such as odors and stains. The type of rug you have synthetics are usually less expensive. Cotton and wool can cost more. Also value of some rugs can affect the price. Fringes are an additional cost too….

HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE?
Most cases just a few days. It may take longer for more severe issues such as pet urine. We use fans and dehumidifiers to speed up the drying time so we can get your rugs back to you.

CAN YOU GET OUT ALL STAINS?
Depends on what it is. We'll do our best to get them out or at least lighten it up. There is no guarantee on stain removal.

HOW DO YOU CLEAN RUGS?
We follow the care tag on the bottom of the rug. Most rugs are hot-water extraction only why some require dry cleaning only.

We do offer free pick-up and delivery but we do have a minimum. Obviously wouldn't come out for just one 5x8 rug but get with your neighbors they may need some cleaned as well.
Give us a call at 850-529-1335


----------



## kelly1

Time to get the floors cleaned? Give us a call.


----------



## kelly1

Give us a call for all your floor care needs! Serving the PFF since 2006.

Accutech Carpet & Tile Cleaning
850-529-1335
www.accutechcarpet .com


----------



## BananaTom

Bump, as several have been looking lately


----------



## kelly1

Some of our most recent work before & after!


----------



## Realtor

should have a few coming your way soon... You have always done a great job. Thanks for doing what you do!! Its bee a while, I know...
Jim


----------



## kelly1

We've been in business since 2006. Started cleaning carpet for guys and gals on the PFF 10 years ago. Thanks for supporting a small business all these years.

Kelvin
Accutech Carpet & Tile Cleaning aka PFF Glorified Carpet Cleaner


----------



## kelly1

Got a business and need floor care! 

We don't just clean residential. We clean commercial floors as well. 

Carpet Cleaning

Initially we like to clean carpet using the hot water extraction method. This is to get your carpet to like new condition if it is dirty or soiled. If the carpet does not need hot water extraction we can go straight to our low moisture process. 

Our low moisture process is ideal for maintaining commercial carpet. The carpet is dry within 1-2 hours. Keeps the carpet cleaner longer and reduces the frequency of doing hot water extractions.

Tile & Grout Cleaning

We use a turbo tool, special cleaner, pressure and suction from a truck-mount to clean and remove the dirt from the tile and grout. There is no mess left behind. The grout is ready to be sealed. For natural stone tile both tile and grout are sealed.

Other services:

VCT(vinyl composite tile) Strip & Wax
Buffing and Burnishing
Wood Floor Cleaning & Recoating
Upholstery Cleaning
24/7 Emergency Water Extraction and Drying
Odor and Stain Removal
Call us at 850-529-1335 for a free estimate.


----------



## daniel9829

I wish you were in Birmingham I need all that done now. Getting ready to sell


----------



## kelly1

daniel9829 said:


> I wish you were in Birmingham I need all that done now. Getting ready to sell


Good luck on the sell. Wish i could help you out. I used to live in Alabama too. Dang sure miss the crappie fishing.


----------



## daniel9829

I will be building down there next summer. Looking for property down there either Ala or FL


----------



## BananaTom

Thanks for setting an appointment to b get us cleaned for Christmas


----------



## BananaTom

A little after Christmas and New Years touch ups on the high traffic areas.
Had quit a few souls through here for the holidays.
And for some reason, drinks were spilled. 
Thanks for polishing us up.
BT


----------



## jspooney

Kelvin came out last week within 12 hours of the call. Did his job, charged a very fair price, and even saved us money. I highly recommend Accutech. We will use him again.


----------



## kelly1

Big thank you to the PFF for all your support. Hard to believe it’s been nearly 12 years since we started our business on here. We’re looking forward to the next 12.

Give us a call 850-529-1335 for information about our services or to schedule an appointment.


----------



## The Hired Hand

This is the man.


----------



## BananaTom

Just had to bump a ten year old thread


----------



## 192

Kelvin is great, he is taking care of a rental property this week. Good call Tom.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Good to know just saved your site for the next time.


----------



## BananaTom

grouper22 said:


> Kelvin is great, he is taking care of a rental property this week. Good call Tom.


It sure is nice that my wife and I have a trusted relationship with him, we have him come often. I got grand daughters that are messy when they visit


----------

